# Why does he keep peeing on the bed?



## kloppie8 (Jul 29, 2012)

We have had Flynn for 2 months, and in those 2 months he has peed outside his litterbox 2 times. During the last 3 weeks we have been letting him have full roam of the room, he only gets locked up at night. He has also been getting an hour of outside hopping! Last night he peed on the bed, so I washed the bedding and he did it again, except this time someone was in the bed sleeping ( I was going to try and leave him out at night too). Why is he suddenly peeing on the bed, he spends less time on the bed then he use too, since we had previously hung out on the bed with him. 

Any ideas on why he is doing this or how to get him to stop? The only way to keep him off the bed would be to keep him locked up. Could this be him maturing and starting to mark? He will be 4 months on the 8th of August.


----------



## eclairemom (Jul 29, 2012)

It's teenage boy brains. This was the first marking behavior my boy bunny showed. He would jump on my daughters bed and pee on it. Then he learned to spray and he would jump on the bed and spray the entire length of the bed. Till I got him fixed I would strip the bed and put a shower curtain down on the mattress let him out of the cage in the a.m. and then lock him up at night and remake my daughters bed. I was lucky in a way because he only really wanted to mark the bed ....and my daughter usually about 5 minutes before time to catch the bus. After the snip snip no more problems after about a week.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 30, 2012)

If you're not going to be able to get him neutered soon, I sugggest you cover the bed with a plastic tablecloth or something.


----------



## kloppie8 (Jul 30, 2012)

We plan on getting him neutered as soon as he is old enough. Our vet said 6 months, guess we will manage this problem until he can be neutered. Thank you both for your reposnses.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 30, 2012)

Funny story here- when I had Citrus (neutered buck), I moved in with my boyfriend. Citrus loved to hang out on the bed with me and the bf when we were watching tv. Citrus was fully litter trained and "had" perfect litter box habits. When it was just me in the bed Citrus would go lay in the bf's spot and poop all the time! I guess it was his way of saying I was his?!!! I thought it was pretty funny 

Then I got kiwi as a friend for Citrus. It was love at first site! When I took Kiwi to get spayed I was spending a lot of time with kiwi because she didn't want to eat so I was syringe feeding her every hour. My darling Citrus didn't like this too much and was jumping on the bed and peeing only on my side of the bed... Especially my pillow.... Imagine my surprise after a long day getting into bed and laying in pee... He did this for about a week until Kiwi was better.

Man, I miss my Citrus! He was one of a kind!!


----------



## silversky2668 (Jul 30, 2012)

I do have to say that for some rabbits, peeing on the bed/couch will not stop even after neutering--it's a pretty common complaint. Honey still pees on my bed, and he has been neutered for seven months, now. He's PERFECTLY litterbox trained other than that one thing. I think because it's soft and comfy and smells like me, so he feels like he has to say "this is mine." I've tried a few techniques to make him stop, but nothing has worked. So now I just block off my bed. Problem solved  

You may get lucky and maybe he will no longer pee on the bed after he's neutered, though.


----------



## marleemaree (Jul 31, 2012)

I also had the same issue with my 11 month old desexed female dwarf lop. While she peed on the bed only once (at 3 am in the morning I might add!) it occurred within a week of her being granted full access to the house at 7 months of age. I agree that this behaviour tends to be exhibited as a way of establishing what is theirs, and letting everyone in the house know. As silly as it sounds, I immediately placed her back in her pen for 24 hours as a "time-out", almost re-establishing that I am the boss in my house!. Since then she has not peed anywhere but in her litter tray and now sleeps on the end of my bed without any issue.


----------



## kloppie8 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses! Flynn was banished to his cage for one whole day..he has not peed on the bed since then. I think he was upset that the inlaws were sleeping in there and his Fancy(my daughter and his best friend) wasnt in there at night and hadnt been spending as much time with him. Also having a actual male in the house, could that effect him? We area family of girls, including 4 female dogs, but 2 male cats. My husband is currently deployed so Flynn has never been around a male human. I was able to find a different vet (highly recommended) they said they will neuter him at 4 months, so he is going in on the 24th of Aug! It is over an hour drive but they seem like the right place for him Thanks again~


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 3, 2012)

Rabbits get into a routine really quick, so any change is not readily accepted and some will really act out.


----------

